# Westerns



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anybody know of any new westerns coming out? I read on the internet that Kevin Costner is going to make one called Horizon and I was wondering if anyone knows of any others.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know of any new western movies coming out. I'm hoping Tom Selleck comes out with one pretty soon, I've always liked his westerns. I read alot of western books and Really like William W. Johnston as a author, he has some short neat series books with 300 pages or less. I'm also reading some of Matt Braun westerns, he has some great books out also, reading is a good fill in time for the winter months.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Brokeback Mountain? uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

I couldn't resist!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> Brokeback Mountain? uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> I couldn't resist!


 :toofunny:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I've always been a huge fan of Louis La'Moure (spelling I know) I do have his entire collection. Even the one's his daughter put out after his death.

Another author that I have liked is Zane Grey. Liked to read them a lot as kid.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really hope Turner ponies up some more cash so Tom Sellek can make some more western movies. I think he's as good as the ol' Duke was. Burl


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid: Yup ol Tom is the Duke of this time frame like JW was 30+ years ago.

http://www.readthewest.com/tomselleck.html

Also Sam Elliot is a pretty darned good guy in Westerns too. I actually think he plays a better cowboy than Tom does, but Tom is more popular because of his Magnum PI fame and main stream movies.

http://www.cowboysindians.com/articles/ ... liott.html

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sam Elliot is great. I like the Carradine's too. I understand that some of them are active in cowboy action. That's got to lend a little authenticity when they reach for the hog leg in the movies. Burl


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

What is your favorite John Wayne movie? I dont really know I like them all.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have to agree, Elliot and Selleck make great cowboys. John Wayne is still the King JMHO. Two others that I like is Robert Duvall and not so well known the late Ben Johnson as I understand it he always used his own horses. Kind of neat. He raised quarter horses.
:lol: How about Sharon Stone in the Quick and the Dead :thumb:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I like Kevin Costner in open range and silverado.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Now this is a sure fire line up for a great western= Duvall, Eastwwod, Elliott, Selleck, and Johnson. Maybe even Robert Urlich-remember the short lived Lazuryth series on cable a few years ago back when Ted was backing westerns? (It got cancelled because he was battling cancer).

Could you imagine those 6 in the same western  :thumb: :thumb:

  I did not know Ben had died. A great supporting character actor. :thumb:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Colonel Sanders said:


> What is your favorite John Wayne movie? I dont really know I like them all.


I really like the move the Cowboys the best with all his other right behind, I think the cowboys is the only movie that I know that he actually dies in, I also like him as Rooster Cogburn also. He was the greatest! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. I'm your huckleberry. Clint as the preacher in Pale Rider ranks right up there.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday in Tombstone. I'm your huckleberry. Clint as the preacher in Pale Rider ranks right up there.


I'd have to agree with those. It is hard to beat the Duke though.



> I've always been a huge fan of Louis La'Moure (spelling I know) I do have his entire collection.


I think Flint is my favorite one and then all of the Sackett ones.

My dad has them all in paperback and then this summer he was at a garage sale and some one had the whole collection in the hard covers and he bought them all for 50 cents a piece.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

John Wayne died in Cowboys, The Shootest, and sort of in Liberty Valance though you don't see his death. My Favorite all time move with him was Red River with Cowboys running second. Wayne dies in 5 other movies....... anyone remember them.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

McClintock, and The Quiet Man are my favorites. He died in Sands of Iwo Jima. Which others? Burl


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Just thinking out loud here... It seems all of them showed fortitude in times of hardship or crisis, grit if you will. For me they were and are role models. Now who are the young peoples role models? :iroll: Some profanity laced rappers/hiphop talking about beating up the GF or killing some other gang banger or some way over paid athlete mouthing off or politicians lieing about not having sex. And you wonder why our youth, especially in the urban areas are so crewed up. 

Thank God :bowdown: for men of true character portrayed by the cowboys for role models when I was growing up..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with all that have been mentioned and would like to add that Tommy Lee Jones, Morgan Freeman (OOPS, I meant Danny Glover..) and Emilio Estevez have what it takes to be believable.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

almost forgot James Stewart, he was in alot of old westerns, A bend in the river was a good movie. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Watch any Eminem video, and you won't wonder why so many of our young people have problems being productive citizens. Burl


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Watch any Eminem video, and you won't wonder why so many of our young people have problems being productive citizens. His type of roll model is indicative of one our society's biggest problems. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> He died in Sands of Iwo Jima. Which others?


The Shootist, The Cowboys, The Alamo, Sands of Iwo Jima, Wake of the Red Witch, The Fighting Seabees, and Reap the Wild Wind.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My parents took me to see John Wayne in Big Jake when I was 7, it was the first movie I had seen in a movie theatre. I can still remember watching the big screen and thinking about how cool it was..... Oh ya, and his dog died in the movie towards the end, I remember being pretty sad about that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I remember Big Jake. IIRC his oldest son played his oldest son in the movie and the little boy that played his grandson was actually his last son born by his last marriage. The middle son was played by Robert Mitchum's son. My favorite scene was where he rammed a pitch fork into the stomach of the bad guy then just nonchalantly, without even looking at him shoved the guy out of his way as if he was old news. Kind of makes you wonder how people like Steven Segall can call themselves actors. Yeah, I think they killed his dog in Hondo also. Damn...... I may have to make a trip to town and rent some movies.


----------

